# Minnie's Major



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Minnie took a major today at Michigan specialty!!she had fun too!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Congrats!!!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

YA! Congratulations!!


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Way to go!!!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

HUGE Congrats!!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

BIG CONGRATS!! ok where's the pics??


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

go Minnie!!!!! get Minnie more points.


----------

